

NDA == Fail - raganwald
http://rethink.unspace.ca/2008/6/5/nda-fail

======
simianstyle
Correlation does not equal causation, but in this case I agree with the post.

~~~
raganwald
I have had the same experience, and I would definitely say there is a strong
correlation but it is not a case of NDA -> Fail, but more like a Fail -> NDA.

Specifically, the type of person who thinks they ONLY have an idea, and that
execution does not matter, and that there are no other problems to be solved
besides coming up with the idea---that person is highly motivated to NDA.

Meanwhile, the person who thinks there are a lot of problems to be solved of
which one very important part is the product... that person is less motivatd
to NDA because they don't think you can copy their idea, ship it a week or two
ahead of them, and beat them.

